# KA24DE question



## Logan797 (Feb 11, 2009)

This is probably a dumb question, but I bought a 240sx with a ka24de and am planning to turbo it. The engine has over 180k miles on it, so I don't want to use that, my question is if I rip a ka24de block and head out of an newer altima is everything going to fit and run properly? Do i have to use the 240sx cams? 

Help a noob out.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

It will not fit. The Altima setup is front wheel drive so the motor mounts cast into the block are different.


----------



## Logan797 (Feb 11, 2009)

Yeah now that I think about it, I'm just gonna tear down the engine inspect the block (resurface if needed) and maybe just replace the cylinder head.


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

If your gonna boost it, I would suggest overhauling the whole motor.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Here's some suggestions for building a turbo motor:

Things to consider in a rebuild of the motor are lower compression forged pistons, like 8.50:1 CR; magneflux crank/rod assembly; shot-peen crank/rod assembly; ARP rod bolts; steel or copper alloy head gasket. 

Custom balance the entire reciprocating assembly. You need to run forged pistons if you're going to turbo charge the motor. JE and Ross both make forged pistons for the KA. Check with TRW pistons to see if they make one for the KA. TRW uses a low expansion aluminum alloy in their forged pistons to allow you to run a tighter piston-to-wall clearance. This gives you less piston rattle and improved ring longevity. JWT uses Arias pistons, which is high silicon content so tighter tolerance can be used. No piston slap.

For turbo charging, stay with the OEM cam or go with a mild turbo after-market cam. Stay away from big duration cams.


----------



## stevekolar (Oct 14, 2008)

*turbo*

my friend put a turbo on a KA with 150,000 miles and it started blowing oil out the breather like crazy. It dont take long to pull the engine and its $750 for forged rods and pistons and then you are well built for the turbo. You dont need to mess with the block or head. But make sure the head is resurfaced and get a .040" head gasket.


----------



## twl528 (Apr 9, 2009)

I am also a noob. I just bought a 91 240sx, it has a light weight fly wheel and stage 2 clutch. What else can I do to the car? What about fuel injectors and fuel pump, are they needed?


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

It all depends on how much boost and what turbo you are running on your KA. A small T25 turbocharger pushing 7 psi should actually be under the limits of the stock injectors and the stock air flow sensor. The only thing you would need to worry about is whether or not your clutch can hold the power. If you change out the fuel injectors, you are going to need to find a way of controlling them. You'll need to have your ECU reflashed or you'll have to opt for some sort of engine tuning system. A fuel pump really isn't needed until you start putting down a good amount of power. 

KA24DE + T25 on 7 psi will probably put down around 200whp, +-. Doesn't seem like much, but you'll have almost no turbo lag and great throttle response, as well as gobs of torque. It would make for a fun little car.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

twl528 said:


> I am also a noob. I just bought a 91 240sx, it has a light weight fly wheel and stage 2 clutch. What else can I do to the car? What about fuel injectors and fuel pump, are they needed?


If you DON'T plan to turbo the motor, leave the OEM injectors/fuel pump as it is; you'll just be wasting you money trying to get more power; with bigger injectors, you'll burn more fuel and end up with driveability problems.


----------

